# Anyone going to the 2009 Bucks, Oxon & Berks Show?



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

It's in Bracknell tomorrow. I'm going to be going along as a spectator. Cleo's breeder has some kittens entered, so I'm popping by to say hello. Would be nice to look out for some familar cats there... 

xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I will be there, come and say Hi  same cat going as you saw before @ the London.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I might pop along, its only 10 mins away from me


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool come and say Hi if you go.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent Biawhiska! I'll look out for him in the book, and stop by to say hello. Good Luck!

Saikou, I'm not sure how I'll recognise you having never met you before!  But hope you enjoy the visit!

xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If I go I will come and say hi :biggrin:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Did either of you go? 
I weren't in the hall much as it was so hot in there!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I didn't. I was only going to support a friend who was showing one of my kittens for the first time, but she couldn't go in the end as her partner came down with swine flu the day before


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahh that's a shame. Hope she gets to show him at another show soon.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe one day


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I went. Saw your boy there but must have missed you. Sorry! He was looking handsome as ever! Impressive as it was so hot in there. The bsh cats were really stuggling with their big thick coats! xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahh thanks  Yes, I suspect a fair few were suffering. Luckily Raf likes the heat!!


----------

